# We've got Stravinski back!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know who remembers when Stravinski was a moderator on here, but he had a rest for a while (an age thing lol) and now he's back!!! He's gonna keep me in check and help out cos Sue's busy working hard !!!


YAY, I'm so pleased to see you back Strav!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome back Mr Strav !


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know who remembers when Stravinski was a moderator on here, but he had a rest for a while (an age thing lol) and now he's back!!! He's gonna keep me in check and help out cos Sue's busy working hard !!!
> 
> 
> YAY, I'm so pleased to see you back Strav!!!
> Jo xxx


decent chap the old strav  let me off a few times same as the old jo jo sorry young jo jo  nice to see u back strav im sure you no the score kiddo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Oh god no!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Oh god no!


You love him really!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You love him really!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes....I really love the expat forum megalomaniac who's banned from every forum there is! Including this one on one occasion.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Yes....I really love the expat forum megalomaniac who's banned from every forum there is! Including this one on one occasion.


 Oh dear Xtreme, now you will have to mind your ps' and qs' .
Thats gonna be sooooooo hard for you


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Oh dear Xtreme, now you will have to mind your ps' and qs' .
> Thats gonna be sooooooo hard for you


It's a pity you're not on this section permanently Veronica.....we need some classy, intelligent females here!

Instead we now got a wrinkly old bloke with a bloody ponytail.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It's a pity you're not on this section permanently Veronica.....we need some classy, intelligent females here!
> 
> Instead we now got a wrinkly old bloke with a bloody ponytail.


Xtreme, do you want an infraction??????????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Xtreme, do you want an infraction???????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Only if you're wearing a French Maid's outfit while administering the aforementioned infraction Jo!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> It's a pity you're not on this section permanently Veronica.....we need some classy, intelligent females here!
> 
> Instead we now got a wrinkly old bloke with a bloody ponytail.



He seems to have cut the ponytail off in this pic


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Almost as if you'd never been away.  Nice to see you back Strav, you old pro!! 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Xtreme, do you want an infraction???????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Dont encourage him .... he loves a good infraction!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Almost as if you'd never been away.  Nice to see you back Strav, you old pro!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


How do you know hes a pro Tally? Are you his pimp?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> How do you know hes a pro Tally? Are you his pimp?


One thing's for sure....it's very unlikely Jo is the _brains_ behind the operation Veronica! Or _any_ operation come to that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> One thing's for sure....it's very unlikely Jo is the _brains_ behind the operation Veronica! Or _any_ operation come to that!



_Jo_ and _brains_ in the same sentence????????????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> One thing's for sure....it's very unlikely Jo is the _brains_ behind the operation Veronica! Or _any_ operation come to that!


The blondeness is just a disguise Xtreme. She hs you all fooled into thinking she is dumb but watch out. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The blondeness is just a disguise Xtreme. She hs you all fooled into thinking she is dumb but watch out. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


And she's doing one hell of a job Veronica!


----------

